# You guys are gonn alove me!!!! (turbo manifold content!!)



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*You guys are gonna love me!!!! (turbo manifold content!!)*

look at what I just found!!!

*PPT-25L-MN3 VW 2.5L 5 cyl Turbo Manifold
Flange Type: T3
Applications: VW 06up 2.5L 5cyl $495.00 Call *
link >>>> http://www.pagparts.com/perfpt...d=235










_Modified by ~kInG~ at 7:37 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## 2.5MODSPLZ!! (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: You guys are gonna love me!!!! (~kInG~)*

so what will this do for us?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: You guys are gonna love me!!!! (2.5MODSPLZ!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.5MODSPLZ!!* »_so what will this do for us?

install a turbo on our cars...
thats the exhaust manifold where the turbine is mounted....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: You guys are gonna love me!!!! (~kInG~)*

nice










_Modified by omni1 at 4:50 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

OOOOooooo


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

ok, any welder can make a turbo manifold. thats not hard....what about fuel/timing management?


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SceviourDub* »_ok, any welder can make a turbo manifold. thats not hard....what about fuel/timing management?


_Quote »_
Hello [the.ronin],
We do have a full turbo kit in the works w/ fueling and software. No solid
ETA but we are working..
Arnold L
Pag Parts Inc.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

wow
Yev


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Yevi)*


_Quote »_
Hello [the.ronin],
We are looking into the auto tranny issue. We suspect that it will be able
to hold a decent power upgrade as the 2.5L has plenty of available torque
down low already, putting load on the clutches.
HP and torque gains will be somewhat conservative at first. In the
neighborhood of 100hp increase perhaps on lowish boost settings. We want to
analyze all the weak points to warrant upgrading of certain components.
It'll utilize mostly internal gate setups i.e. GT2871R's all the way up to
custom GT3076R's w/ custom actuators and such.
Arnold L
Pag Parts Inc.


I think I just peed in my pants.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

hey I wrote to them and have not recieved any reply


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

nice, so basically to keep it save i just need a mainfold $500.00, T3 Turbocharger, $250-400 USD, Air intake, and bigger exhaust Neuspeed $1000 installed
or am i doing something wrong
Yev


_Modified by Yevi at 5:08 AM 9-26-2006_


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

I was going to jsut a GT28 turbo as well. an my goals are to be a daily driver 5-8 psi


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SceviourDub* »_ok, any welder can make a turbo manifold. thats not hard....what about fuel/timing management?
You don't need a manifold...you can fab. an extension running from your mani to the turbo flange... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giuliano1711 (Jul 15, 2005)

so what will be the full list of parts needed for a complete turbo kit? will the auto tranny be able to handle all the extra power?


----------



## SceviourDub (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

that's what i am planning on doing. considering is would be too time consuming to make one from scratch. maybe down the road. but for know two flange an some pipe to fab a extension is the way im doing it. but all is on hld till i figure out the fuel solution


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Giuliano1711)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giuliano1711* »_will the auto tranny be able to handle all the extra power?


_Quote »_
Hello [the.ronin],
*We are looking into the auto tranny issue. We suspect that it will be able to hold a decent power upgrade as the 2.5L has plenty of available torque down low already, putting load on the clutches.*
...
Arnold L
Pag Parts Inc.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (SceviourDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SceviourDub* »_that's what i am planning on doing. considering is would be too time consuming to make one from scratch. maybe down the road. but for know two flange an some pipe to fab a extension is the way im doing it. but all is on hld till i figure out the fuel solution

have even looked at the stock header/downpipe? its the cheapest thing i have ever seen, look at the flange on it. if you do a turbo you definitely wont be using the stock 1 with an extension.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

So anyone actually turbo a 2.5L besides Neuspeed and they're overpriced and pathetic attempt with the Thunder Bunny?
I hear people "working" on them...but with no feedback?
We're all horny for a successful Turbo'd 2.5L here guys...FARK!


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_So anyone actually turbo a 2.5L besides Neuspeed and they're overpriced and pathetic attempt with the Thunder Bunny?


If I recall, ABD tried to do so on a tip but couldn't get the transmission to handle the added torque. I wouldn't put too much weight on this though.


----------

